# "Echte" HD 7970 Specs - Update



## mnb93 (14. Dezember 2011)

OBR hat nach eigenen Aussagen nun die "echten" Spezifikationen der Radeon HD 7970 bekannt gegeben (siehe Grafik). Weiterhin behauptet er, dass sich die Leistung "weit hinter den Erwartungen" befinden würde. Des Weiteren gibt er an, seine Informationen von einem "Bruno Mur..." erhalten zu haben. Neben den Spezifikationen ist zusätzlich noch die Grafikkarte abgebildet, vermutlich im Referenz-Design.

Meine Meinung: Auch wenn nur wenig neue Informationen durch diesen Leak bekannt werden (3W Idle(realistisch?), "vernünftiges" Bild des Kühlers), verdichten sich die Informationen, dass die bereits vorab geleakten Spezifikationen tatsächlich stimmen.

*Update: OBR hat zu seinem Leak folgende Bemerkung hinzugefügt:
ATTENTION: It seems this slide is legit but little bit old, GPU clocks and Load TDP are on real cards lower! GPU clocks are probably under 900 MHz and Load TDP +/- 200W.* 

Somit stimmen bisherige Angaben nicht mit den neuen von OBR überein. Natürlich bleibt der Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Aussagen weiterhin zweifelhaft.
Auf Anfrage einiger User hat OBR zudem eingeräumt, dass er selbst keine der neuen Karten besitzt.

Quelle: www.obr-hardware.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahab (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*

Paar Worte oder so? Niveau? News?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*

Erst schreiben, dass es gleich kommt und dann nur ein bild zeigen ohne jedes Wort ist aber nicht die feine Art ne News zu schrieben.


----------



## totovo (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*

Was ist das denn für ne NEWS? Quelle?

btw.: sieht mir irgendwie nicht so wirklich echt aus...
3W im idle? wie wollen die denn das schaffen?


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*

hm, keine großen neuigkeiten oder!?


----------



## totovo (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> hm, keine grußen neuigkeiten oder!?


 
nö, bis auf die 3W idle Verbrauch nicht^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*

mein ich ja.  aber naja, auch was neues ist was neues oder!?


----------



## mnb93 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*



Ahab schrieb:


> Paar Worte oder so? Niveau? News?


 


Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Erst schreiben, dass es gleich kommt und  dann nur ein bild zeigen ohne jedes Wort ist aber nicht die feine Art ne  News zu schrieben.



Sorry, wollte so schnell wie möglich posten, damit nicht jemand das selbe vor mir postet, während ich noch am Schreiben bin... Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mir das nicht übel 



totovo schrieb:


> nö, bis auf die 3W idle Verbrauch nicht^^


Und ein halbwegs vernünftiges Bild des Referenz-Kühlers


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*

Sind 3W überhaupt möglich bei der Menge an Wandlern (Stichwort Wirkungsgrad)? Dann könnte der Lüfter ja im Idle Modus stillstehen
Ich denke eher dass es sich bei 15Watt einpendeln wird - wer möchte gegenwetten?


----------



## mnb93 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*

@*DAEF13*
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber könnte "Idle Board Power" nicht bedeuten, dass Lüfter sowieso nicht mit eingeschlossen sind?


----------



## blackout24 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*

Wie es aussieht sollte die 7990 TeraFlop mässig gut abgehen für OpenCL Anwendungen.


----------



## plaGGy (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*

Wird recht behalten, wie beim Bully


----------



## totovo (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Wird recht behalten, wie beim Bully


 
OBR ist extrem AMD-feindlich, die Wettern immer was das Zeug hält! Das haben sie schon bei der HD58xx gemacht, die am Ende wirklich nen Knaller war!
Selbes bei der HD69xx, wo OBR meinte, dass die Highend Karten nicht mal mit nVidias Mittelklasse mithalten könnte, was ja nachweißlich so nicht stimmt!

Ich tippe eher auf ein noch vorhandenes Treiberproblem, bei einer völlig neuen Architektur!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*

News müll keine Benchs oder sonst was das Ganze untermauert !


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*

Beim BD hat OBR auch recht!

  @Topic
Leider nur GDDR5 hatte mich schon auf den Rambus gefreut.
3GB sind viel Speicher(wenn es die Basis ist) hoffentlich gibt es da keine Probleme


----------



## Locuza (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Beim BD hat OBR auch recht!
> 
> @Topic
> Leider nur GDDR5 hatte mich schon auf den Rambus gefreut.
> 3GB sind viel Speicher(wenn es die Basis ist) hoffentlich gibt es da keine Probleme


OBR ist ein Troll und darf auch ein Luckshot haben. Das erhöht aber nicht seinen Wahrheitsgehalt. Man darf ja eine Liste erstellen und vergleichen wie oft und wie sehr er Recht behalten hat. Ich denke nicht das man eine positive Bilanz ziehen wird.

Er denkt ja zum Teil selber nie nach oder veräppelt andere. Auf gut Deutsch einfach ein Arschloch.
Außerdem ergeben die Rohdaten ~ 3,8 TF und nicht 3.5. Mittlerweile meint er auch die die MHZ bewegen sich unter 900. Es passt einfach wieder nichts genau zusammen und ist wieder nur ein Müll.


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*

Wo ist denn OBR bitte AMD feindlich? In welchem Punkt im Bezug auf Bulldozer hatte er denn richtig daneben gelegen? 

Zur Art der Verfassung der News:
Mach den Thread doch bitte erst auf wenn du ne News hast...Platzhalter, meine Güte.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

Das mit DonanimHaber (oder wie auch immer die geschrieben werden), er hat sie verascht.
Mit was weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Locuza (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wo ist denn OBR bitte AMD feindlich? In welchem Punkt im Bezug auf Bulldozer hatte er denn richtig daneben gelegen?


GoldenMic bitte? HD 5870 kaum Pump drauf, HD6900-Reihe enttäuscht auf ganzer Linie. 7970 wird kaum besser als Cayman und der hat schon " shitty-Performance". Shitty performance, ich frage mich wo er dann die 570 GTX einordnet. 
Er malt alles viel "schwärzer" als es in Wirklichkeit ist oder überhaupt nicht ist. 

Beim Bulldozer hatte er Recht, aber nicht nur er, sondern auch viele anderen.
Ich erwähnte ja schon den Luck shot. OBR avanciert sich zu dem Nvidia Fanboy, wie Charlie unser AMD Fanboy ist.
Der hatte erstaunlicherweiße auch mal Glück mit seinen Verlautungen über den Fermi, dennoch erzählt er viel *******.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Dezember 2011)

OBR ist kein NV Fanboy, sondern nur ein AMD Hater ... und übrigens ziemlich verrückt (auch in echt) 

Und nein, er hat idR nicht Glück, dafür aber verdammt gute Connections.


----------



## Locuza (14. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> OBR ist kein NV Fanboy, sondern nur ein AMD Hater ... und übrigens ziemlich verrückt (auch in echt)
> 
> Und nein, er hat idR nichtz Glück, dafür aber verdammt gute Connections.


 So ließt sich das Zeug auch und wenn man viel hatet und über Ähnlichkeiten bei der Konkurrenz kein Wort verliert, dann ist er einfach unten durch.
Ja, ohne connections kommt man ja auch nicht einfach so an das Zeug ran. Das überprüfen der Zahlen und der gesunden Distanz zum Wahrheitsgehalt, scheinen sie nicht so genau zu nehmen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. Dezember 2011)

Preise Wären cool


----------



## Nico Bellic (14. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> OBR ist kein NV Fanboy, sondern nur ein AMD Hater ... und übrigens ziemlich verrückt (auch in echt)
> 
> Und nein, er hat idR nicht Glück, dafür aber verdammt gute Connections.


Mir geht dieses ganze OBR-Gelaber echt auf den Sack. Wenn dieser Typ jedes AMD-Produkt niedermacht, wird er auch auch dann und wann mal Recht haben.
Ich persönlich finde diese Paparazzi ja echt ätzend, die bringen niemanden etwas außer sich selbst. Und solange Paparazzi wie OBR immer wieder Gehör finden, egal wie wahr oder unwahr seine News sind, wird man solche Fritzen auch immer wieder grinsen sehen. Und was sollen das für gute Connections sein, wenn er immer wieder falsch liegt?
Und was ändern Spekulationen über unbekannte Hardware?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist es eigentlich egal, was der oder der sagt, ich warte auf das Erscheinen der Karte und auf seriöse Tests, dann weiß ich genau, woran ich bin.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir ist es eigentlich egal, was der oder der sagt, ich warte auf das Erscheinen der Karte und auf seriöse Tests, dann weiß ich genau, woran ich bin.


 
 Der Meinung bin ich auch!


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht sollte die 7990 TeraFlop mässig gut abgehen für OpenCL Anwendungen.


 
Die Anzahl der FLOP/s ist erstmal richtig egal, da man die Werte mittlerweile kaum noch untereinander vergleichen kann. Vor allem unterschiedliche Architekturen machen einem da das Leben schwer. So rechnet die GTX 580 trotz "nur" 1,6 TeraFLOP/s auch in OpenCL-Anwendungen schneller als eine HD 6970 mit 2,irgendwas TeraFLOP/s. Der Wert ist mittlerweile in etwa so aussagekräftig wie die Taktfrequenz bei CPUs.
Allerdings wird es wohl kaum anders kommen, als dass die HD 7970 die Leistungskrone zumindest zunächst für sich beansprucht. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Nvidia ein Mal mehr ein Transistormonster auf den Markt wirft, dass die HD 7970 zum Frühstück verspeist aber dabei eben noch deutlich mehr konsumiert und kostet - Ware für Enthusiasten eben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Dezember 2011)

Also ich sage einfach mal <3W idle-Verbrauch ist ein Druckfehler und es müsste <30W heißen.
Wenns wirklich unter 3W wäre wäre das zumindest in dieser Hinsicht ein Meilenstein.

Dass die Leistung aber unter den Erwartungen liegen soll halte ich nicht für unwahrscheinlich - hoffentlich wird die Karte dabei nicht ein ähnlicher "Flop" wie der Bulldozer.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Dezember 2011)

Was ist das für eine Aussage? 





> *GPU clocks are probably under 900 MHz*


 Hat er nun das stück HW oder nicht, dann sollte er doch die Clocks auslesen können und nicht raten müssen.


----------



## Locuza (14. Dezember 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Aussage?  Hat er nun das stück HW oder nicht, dann sollte er doch die Clocks auslesen können und nicht raten müssen.


 Er hat es natürlich nicht. Er bekommt gerade nur Folien und Informationen zugespielt.



> PS. Many of you are asking, if have new Radeons - NO i have no new  cards, maybe in january, maybe not. 9. january is only announcement,  paper launch - NOT HARD LAUNCH.


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. Dezember 2011)

@Topic
Hatte eigentlich was von 4,5 Teraflops und 40 ROPs gelesen.
An XDR2-Speicher glaube ich nicht mehr. Rambus will bestimmt so viel Kohle für die Lizenz haben, dass sich das Verbauen einer teureren 384-bit-Anbindung lohnt.
Wenn AMD noch etwas bei der Bildqualität zulegt, wird das eine interessante Karte.

An die 3 Watt im Idle glaube ich nicht. Werden sicher mindestens 15 Watt...


----------



## KrHome (15. Dezember 2011)

In einer der Gerüchte News auf der Main stand letztens auch, dass einige "Insider" von gerademal 30% Mehrleistung gegenüber einer GTX580 sprechen. Das wäre, wenn man den angeblichen Preis von 500 Euro zugrunde legt definitiv eine Enttäuschung und für mich ebenso "weit hinter den Erwartungen".

Die HD5870 war damals übrigens auch nur 30% schneller als die GTX285 (mit 8xMSAA waren's 40% aufgrund der 8xAA Schwäche der alten Geforces). Dafür hat sie extrem wenig verbraucht und war trotz schlechter Lieferbarkeit nicht überteuert.


----------



## Locuza (15. Dezember 2011)

Das ist doch ein absolut normaler Erwartungshorizont? Ich erwarte ähnliches von der nächsten Gen, wie zu der Zeit von der HD 5870.
Der Preis steht selbst dann noch nicht meistens fest, wenn man gelaunched hat. 
500 Euro liegen auch total im Rahmen, in Relation zum heutigen Preis der 580 GTX.


----------



## Felixxz2 (15. Dezember 2011)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der FLOP/s ist erstmal richtig egal, da man die Werte mittlerweile kaum noch untereinander vergleichen kann. Vor allem unterschiedliche Architekturen machen einem da das Leben schwer. So rechnet die GTX 580 trotz "nur" 1,6 TeraFLOP/s auch in OpenCL-Anwendungen schneller als eine HD 6970 mit 2,irgendwas TeraFLOP/s. Der Wert ist mittlerweile in etwa so aussagekräftig wie die Taktfrequenz bei CPUs.
> Allerdings wird es wohl kaum anders kommen, als dass die HD 7970 die Leistungskrone zumindest zunächst für sich beansprucht. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Nvidia ein Mal mehr ein Transistormonster auf den Markt wirft, dass die HD 7970 zum Frühstück verspeist aber dabei eben noch deutlich mehr konsumiert und kostet - Ware für Enthusiasten eben.



Beide Aussagen ziemlicher Müll. Bei den FLOPs muss man sich halt anschauen welche Arch (VLIW, 1D-Vektor) und dann die Schwerpunkte raussuchen. Es gibt viele GPGPU Anwendungen (z.B. Hashen) wo die Radeons ihre VLIW Shader ausspielen können.
Zum zweiten Punkt: Fanboygelaber pur. Wo hat den bitte eine GTX480/580 irgendeine Radeon zum Frühstück verspeist? Beide lagen 5-15% vor der schnellsten Radeon, höchstens das wird es auch diesesmal wieder werden - wenn AMD nicht die neue Arch nutzt um mal wieder die Leistungskrone zu ergattern.




KrHome schrieb:


> In einer der Gerüchte News auf der Main stand letztens auch, dass einige "Insider" von gerademal 30% Mehrleistung gegenüber einer GTX580 sprechen. Das wäre, wenn man den angeblichen Preis von 500 Euro zugrunde legt definitiv eine Enttäuschung und für mich ebenso "weit hinter den Erwartungen".
> 
> Die HD5870 war damals übrigens auch nur 30% schneller als die GTX285 (mit 8xMSAA waren's 40% aufgrund der 8xAA Schwäche der alten Geforces). Dafür hat sie extrem wenig verbraucht und war trotz schlechter Lieferbarkeit nicht überteuert.



Kann man garnicht vergleichen. Die schnellste Geforce war damals deutlich schneller als die schnellste Radeon (20-30%), heute sind es nurnoch ~10%. Wenn du weiter zurückliegst ist es ja klar, dass du nicht mirnichtsdirnichts einfach mal so riseig viel drauflegen kannst. In der aktuellen Konstellation aber liegen beide ca. gleichauf und ich erwarte immernoch nichts geringeres von der 7970 als 6990 @ AUSUM Mode Leistung. Alles andere wäre Blödsinn.


@Topic
OBR mal wieder. Ich glaub viele finden ihn jetzt sympathischer, weil der bei BD recht hatte, aber dieser "Leak" ist schon eher schwacher Natur. Wie kann man 3,5 1D TFLOP/s und schlechte Performance in einem Satz erwähnen? Ich mein eine GTX 580 hat 1,6 TFLOP/s und man kann die beiden schon vergleichen. Am 9. Januar ists ja schon soweit, dann werden wirs sehen.


----------



## KrHome (15. Dezember 2011)

Felixxz2 schrieb:


> ich erwarte immernoch nichts geringeres von der 7970 als 6990 @ AUSUM Mode Leistung. Alles andere wäre Blödsinn.


Genau das erwarte ich jetzt nicht mehr. Dagegen sprechen auch die Spezifikationen, sofern es sich bei GCN nicht um die totale Über-Architektur handelt.



> @Topic
> OBR mal wieder. Ich glaub viele finden ihn jetzt sympathischer, weil der bei BD recht hatte, aber dieser "Leak" ist schon eher schwacher Natur.


Ich hab mir die Seite von ihm mal angesehen. Scheint ein ziemlich schräger Freak zu sein. AMD Bashing at its best. Der muss irgendein traumatisches Erlebnis mit AMD Hardware hinter sich haben.


----------



## XXTREME (15. Dezember 2011)

OBR = Schwachmat hoch 10 ... auch wenn er mal mit Bully recht gehabt hat.

AMD Hater triffts ganz gut, ich bin bekennender OBR Hater .


----------



## Skysnake (15. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> OBR ist kein NV Fanboy, sondern nur ein AMD Hater ... und übrigens ziemlich verrückt (auch in echt)
> 
> Und nein, er hat idR nicht Glück, dafür aber verdammt gute Connections.


 Ja er ist einfach der Charlie für AMD 

Haten Haten Haten.... 

Zudem, auf der Folie sind gleich mehrere Fehler drauf. Die kann man eigentlich nicht für voll nehmen. Ich erinnere nur mal an die gefakten Bilder einer Präsentation vorm HD6k Launch....

DAS waren Fakes, wo nie jemand gedacht hätte, dass das Fakes sind. Das hier spricht eher dafür, als dagegen, auch wenn es AMD Folien sind und daher immer Fehler drauf sind


----------



## Fatalii (15. Dezember 2011)

XXTREME schrieb:


> OBR = Schwachmat hoch 10 ... auch wenn er mal mit Bully recht gehabt hat.
> 
> AMD Hater triffts ganz gut, ich bin bekennender OBR Hater .


 
Und das hast du schonmal etwas unfreundlicher zu verstehen gegeben, sodass du temporary not available warst

Nun ja was soll mangroßartig zu der News sagen. Er will Aufmerksamkeit, die bekommt er und gut
Dass er ein schräger Vogel ist, weiß man ja, aber ist er echt so strange Marc?
Das große Problem bei ihm ist halt, dass er verdammt gute Quellen und Beziehungen hat, daher wird er sich bei solchen Themen 
immer wieder einklinken. Aber warum wird er mit Stoff versorgt, wenn er bekennender AMD Hasser ist. 
Schließlich müssen die Nachrichten doch irgendwoher kommen, eine Quelle bei AMD liegt wohl am nächsten.

MfG


----------



## blacksail (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiss jetzt schon wie es kommen wird. Die HD7950 wird ähnlich schnell wie GTX580 und ca.250 kosten !

 HD6970 wird um 20% schneller als GTX580 und der preis wird bei ca. 350,- liegen.  

Ja, ich nehme wetten an da ich mir zu 100% sicher bin.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (15. Dezember 2011)

1. Wenn ich schon wieder diesen drecks-Lüfter sehe !  Diese besch.ssenen Teile haben in meiner Kiste nur Lärm gemacht (bei inzwischen FÜNF unterschiedlichen AMD Karten, bei JEDER hat mich der Lüfter totgenervt)  - ich hatte gehofft, daß die mal was anderes nehmen  

2. wenn ich schon wieder lese von wegen "...Leistung hinter den Erwartungen..." "...Leistung knapp oberhalb einer GTX 580...."etc, dann könnte ich Es Wird wahrscheinlich so 'ne Blamage wie Bully 

Für einen angeblichen Preis von 540-550 € erwarte ich von der HD 7970 nichts anderes als die gleiche Leistung wie 2 x HD 6970 CF (= ca 550 €) - ansonsten sollen die ihren Schrott gefälligst behalten !

Nun beruhen meine Hoffnungen also doch wieder auf nVidia...


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2011)

blacksail schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss jetzt schon wie es kommen wird. Die HD7950 wird ähnlich schnell wie GTX580 und ca.250 kosten !
> 
> HD6970 wird um 20% schneller als GTX580 und der preis wird bei ca. 350,- liegen.



Das wäre doch extrem gut.


----------



## plaGGy (15. Dezember 2011)

Nightlight schrieb:


> 1. Wenn ich schon wieder diesen drecks-Lüfter sehe !  Diese besch.ssenen Teile haben in meiner Kiste nur Lärm gemacht (bei inzwischen FÜNF unterschiedlichen AMD Karten, bei JEDER hat mich der Lüfter totgenervt) - ich hatte gehofft, daß die mal was anderes nehmen
> 
> 2. wenn ich schon wieder lese von wegen "...Leistung hinter den Erwartungen..." "...Leistung knapp oberhalb einer GTX 580...."etc, dann könnte ich Es Wird wahrscheinlich so 'ne Blamage wie Bully
> 
> ...



War das nicht sogar mal offiziell angekündigt?
Das die Karte mit ner 6990 leistungsmäßig mithalten und sie sogar deutlichst überbieten kann?
Hab nun die Testwerte einer 6990er nicht im Kopf, aber amt siehts so aus, als würde es eher gleichaufliegen, oder ?



KrHome schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Seite von ihm mal angesehen. Scheint ein ziemlich schräger Freak zu sein. AMD Bashing at its best. Der muss irgendein traumatisches Erlebnis mit AMD Hardware hinter sich haben.



Vll hat er sich nen Bulldozer vorbestellt? 

Jaja, ich höre auf zu haten


----------



## TheRealBecks (15. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> OBR ist kein NV Fanboy, sondern nur ein AMD Hater ... und übrigens ziemlich verrückt (auch in echt)
> 
> Und nein, er hat idR nicht Glück, dafür aber verdammt gute Connections.


 Das hat dir der Teufel gesagt! 

So langsam kriechen wohl die bekannten Insider aus ihrer Kommandozentrale Richtung Tageslicht, um uns Informationshäppchen zukommen zu lassen. Mal sehen, was uns bis zur Veröffentlichung im Januar noch erwartet.


----------



## kuer (15. Dezember 2011)

OBR Infos sind nicht wert. Dem Typen glaube ich nicht mal sein Kürzel.  Jeder der die OBR Infos auch noch postet unterstützt den deppen auch noch.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Dezember 2011)

Glauben kann jeder, was er will. Ob er Recht hat, darf ich nicht sagen ... aber ihr seht es ja beim Launch.


----------



## seekerm (15. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Glauben kann jeder, was er will. Ob er Recht hat, darf ich nicht sagen ... aber ihr seht es ja beim Launch.


Also gabs tatsächlich eine Pressedemonatration. Bin auf die Tests gespannt, zumal dieses Mal keine vorab Tests(ob Fakes oder nicht) gibt


----------



## belle (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: "Echte" HD 7970 Specs*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Wird recht behalten, wie beim Bully


 
Was ist nur OBRs Problem? Dass die Radeon 7970 nicht doppelt so schnell wird, konnte man sich auch durch die bekannten Specs vor einem Monat schon grob ausrechnen... 

EDIT: Warum sind es nur noch 32 ROPs? Erst waren es 64 und bis vor kurzem war die letzte Info 48...


----------



## Ovaron (15. Dezember 2011)

Die HD7950 wird im Schnitt zwischen 5-10% schneller als die GTX580 werden, und die HD7970 wird im Schnitt zwischen 25-30% schneller werden, zumindest würde ich die derzeitigen Gerüchte so interpretieren. Im Schnitt wäre die HD7970 damit etwas langsamer als die HD6990, was also kein Wiederspruch wäre!
Ich weiß gar nicht warum 30% schneller als GTX580 hier als so schlecht dargestellt werden, da die HD6990 im Schnitt ja auch meist nur zwischen 30 und 40% schneller als die GTX580 ist, und demnach die HD7970 fasst an die HD6990 herankommt.
Interessant wird imho lediglich ob die HD7970 in hohen Auflösungen mit der HD6990 mithalten kann, oder dort den Anschluss verliert


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Dezember 2011)

Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Beide Aussagen ziemlicher Müll. Bei den FLOPs muss man sich halt anschauen welche Arch (VLIW, 1D-Vektor) und dann die Schwerpunkte raussuchen. Es gibt viele GPGPU Anwendungen (z.B. Hashen) wo die Radeons ihre VLIW Shader ausspielen können.
> Zum zweiten Punkt: Fanboygelaber pur. Wo hat den bitte eine GTX480/580 irgendeine Radeon zum Frühstück verspeist? Beide lagen 5-15% vor der schnellsten Radeon, höchstens das wird es auch diesesmal wieder werden - wenn AMD nicht die neue Arch nutzt um mal wieder die Leistungskrone zu ergattern.
> [...]


 Das mit den FLOP/s ist meine persönliche Erfahrung der Dinge. Falls ich Blödsinn geschrieben habe, dann tut es mir Leid. Die wenigen Benchmarks, die man im Internet über GPU-Computing findet, entscheiden meist die Nvidias für sich, daher auch meine Vermutung. Diesbezüglich werde ich wohl nochmal nachrecherchieren müssen. Danke für den Hinweis!
Ah ja. Punkt zwei ist also Fanboygelaber. Alles klar... 
Wie man die Formulierung auslegt, das ist die Sache des Lesers. Fakt ist, dass die Nvidia Karten mit einem deutlich höheren Verbrauch und deutlich höheren Kosten eben doch noch mal eine Schippe drauf gelegt haben, das weiß ich und du ja scheinbar auch, sonst hättest du es nicht geschrieben. Die GTX 280/ 480/ 580 waren jedes Mal noch eine Klasse über der schnellsten Singlecore-Radeon angeordnet UND DAHER für Leute gedacht, die nochmal richtig viel oben drauf zahlen, um eben die größtmögliche Leistung zu bekommen... und genau das hab ich auch geschrieben... wäre ich ein Fanboy, würde ich dann die nachteiligen Eigenschaften der Karte derart hervorheben? Aber Hauptsache, jemandem zu unterstellen, ein Fanboy zu sein...


----------



## plaGGy (15. Dezember 2011)

na, okay, hab mich etwas getäuscht, hier steht nur, das sie an die 6990 heranreichen wird.
Radeon HD 7000: Auslieferung an Board-Partner noch 2011? Update: Neue Gerüchte um Verschiebung [Gerücht des Tages] - radeon, amd

Von daher könnte AMD im Plan liegen. 
Dennoch finde ich den Preis etwas hoch, wenn die 6990 (zwar als Dual) leistungsmäßig vorne liegen sollten (kostet ja auch über 500 Öcken), dann sollte man den Preis zumindest nicht höher ansetzten als die besagte 6990, auch wenn die Arch neu und TDP usw. besser liegen sollten.


----------



## Fatalii (15. Dezember 2011)

AMD wird sicherlich die gestiegenen Fertigungskosten bei TSMC an den Endkunden weiter geben. Was uns bei der Leistung erwartet
nunja da können beide Seiten stimmen, wir werden sehen.

Zu Computerbase: der Autor der News gibt quasi an, dass es eine Pressevorführung gab und bestätigt/dementiert das eine oder andere
von OBR. Auch sollte man wissen, dass der Autor AMD-freundlich gestimmt ist.

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (15. Dezember 2011)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Das mit den FLOP/s ist meine persönliche Erfahrung der Dinge. Falls ich Blödsinn geschrieben habe, dann tut es mir Leid. Die wenigen Benchmarks, die man im Internet über GPU-Computing findet, entscheiden meist die Nvidias für sich, daher auch meine Vermutung.


 
Glaub ich kaum. Da wo die Radeons ihr Potential entfalten können sind sie weit schneller als jede Nvidia Karte.
Bei F@H kriegst du zwar weniger Punkte das liegt aber glaube ich daran das die sich extrem auf CUDA eingeschossen haben
und die Optimierung für AMD Karten eher schlecht ist. Ansonsten nehmen die Bitcoin Leute (ob es nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht) alle AMD
Karten, weil wesenlich schneller für den Euro und das Watt.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2011)

Das mit CUDA war mal:Nvidia CUDA für alle
AMD könnte ihn nutzen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Dezember 2011)

Jein: "Als Zielplattform kommen derzeit NVIDIAs eigene GPUs und x86-Intel-CPUs in Frage" schreibt Heise. Nichts mit AMD-Karten.


----------



## kuer (16. Dezember 2011)

OBR hat geschrieben, das er insider infos hat, das die Welt morgen untergeht und es deswegen eh blödsinn ist sich eine 7970 zu kaufen. 
Hört auf den Mist von dem Typen zu verbreiten.


----------



## evosociety (16. Dezember 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Glaub ich kaum. Da wo die Radeons ihr Potential entfalten können sind sie weit schneller als jede Nvidia Karte.
> Bei F@H kriegst du zwar weniger Punkte das liegt aber glaube ich daran das die sich extrem auf CUDA eingeschossen haben
> und die Optimierung für AMD Karten eher schlecht ist. Ansonsten nehmen die Bitcoin Leute (ob es nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht) alle AMD
> Karten, weil wesenlich schneller für den Euro und das Watt.


 
Woher möchtest du das wissen?

Wenn man aus AMD und Nvidia Karten das maximale heraus holen möchte muss man entsprechend für die Karten entwickeln. Und wenn man mit dem Ziel entwickelt das maximale raus zu holen im GPU Computing ist eine 5850/70  90% bis zu 110% (!) schneller als eine 580 mit Cuda. 

Eine 6950/70 schafft sogar 140% bis zu 170% mehr Leistung je nach Custom Modell.

Das bezieht sich jetzt nur auf auf GPU Computing, ich musste mich knapp 9 Monate beruflich damit beschäftigen um effizientere Flop pro Watt Datenbank Processing Units zu finden.


----------



## Research (16. Dezember 2011)

Chill Boys.

Es ist nur ein Gerücht eines Türken "der Sand in der ********* hat und[]" (Southpark) seinen Frust darüber Luft macht.

Was die Hersteller immer Versprechen ist doch genauso glaubwürdig wie Wahlversprechen einen Monat vor der Wahl. Ruft euch das bitte in Erinnerung. Die wollen verkaufen.

Warten wir ab bis die ersten offiziellen Benchmarks mit Finaler Hardware und fertigen Treibern gemacht wurden.

Bis jetzt können wir nur Mutmaßungen bezüglich der Leistung und des Verbrauchs äußern.

So und wer jetzt noch einmal anfängt, sich über die Daten und Leistungen die die neuen AMD GraKas haben, zu Beschweren/Hochzujubeln will wird von einer (meiner) Glaskugel erschlagen...

So, jetzt erst mal Tee trinken und abwarten.

Wären die Fanboys bitte so freundlich und würden Ruhe geben?

Das schreit geradezu nach Mod's.


----------



## blackout24 (16. Dezember 2011)

evosociety schrieb:


> Woher möchtest du das wissen?
> 
> Wenn man aus AMD und Nvidia Karten das maximale heraus holen möchte muss man entsprechend für die Karten entwickeln. Und wenn man mit dem Ziel entwickelt das maximale raus zu holen im GPU Computing ist eine 5850/70  90% bis zu 110% (!) schneller als eine 580 mit Cuda.
> 
> ...


 
Und was hab ich nun anderes geschrieben? Erstmal lesen dann schreiben


----------



## Squarefox (18. Dezember 2011)

Können denn 2048 Stream-Prozessoren überhaupt stimmen? Es handelt sich ja hier um die neue GCN-Architektur, wo die Stream-Prozessoren einzeln und nicht in Gruppen angeordnet sind.
Bei VLIW waren es ja auch deswegen mehr Stream-Prozessoren, weil eine Einheit aus 4 bzw. 5 eben solcher bestand.
Eine GTX 580 hat als momentan stärkste Single-GPU Karte gerade einmal 512 Stream-Prozessoren. Da finde ich die 2048 doch recht hoch gegriffen.


----------



## mumaker (18. Dezember 2011)

wieder nur eine Graka die an die 800 1000€ Marke grenzt......... kommt ma klar auf RealLife... so geht das nicht weiter


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Dezember 2011)

Squarefox schrieb:


> Können denn 2048 Stream-Prozessoren überhaupt stimmen? Es handelt sich ja hier um die neue GCN-Architektur, wo die Stream-Prozessoren einzeln und nicht in Gruppen angeordnet sind.
> Bei VLIW waren es ja auch deswegen mehr Stream-Prozessoren, weil eine Einheit aus 4 bzw. 5 eben solcher bestand.
> Eine GTX 580 hat als momentan stärkste Single-GPU Karte gerade einmal 512 Stream-Prozessoren. Da finde ich die 2048 doch recht hoch gegriffen.


 
Das kommt darauf an, wie groß diese Stream-Prozessoren dann ausfallen. Die Cayman-Chips verfügen über 384 4D-Einheiten, also 1536 Stream-Prozessoren. Beim Tahiti dürfte ein Stream-Prozessor also etwa so groß sein wie einer der Cayman-GPUs. Die Größe bleibt also etwa gleich, die Stream-Prozessoren werden nur anderst geschaltet. 

Beim GK100 sollen übrigens 1024 bis 1536 1D-Einheiten zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. Dezember 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> OBR hat geschrieben, das er insider infos hat, das die Welt morgen untergeht und es deswegen eh blödsinn ist sich eine 7970 zu kaufen.
> Hört auf den Mist von dem Typen zu verbreiten.


 
Mit der Bulldozer-Krücke hat der "Typ" Recht behalten und das noch weit bevor der rauskam. Ich halte es zumindest nicht für unwahrscheinlich, dass nach dem Bulldozer-Desaster auch HD7xxx eine Krücke wird.


----------



## Psycho1996 (18. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Mit der Bulldozer-Krücke hat der "Typ" Recht behalten und das noch weit bevor der rauskam. Ich halte es zumindest nicht für unwahrscheinlich, dass nach dem Bulldozer-Desaster auch HD7xxx eine Krücke wird.


 
Ich sehe schon die PCGH-News: "Nach AMDs Verlassen des High-End-CPU Marktes nun auch Aufgabe des Wettkampfes mit NVIdia?"


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2011)

Hoffen wir mal nicht. Ich wünsch mur AMD auf Augenhöhe mit Nvidia. Sonst wirds ja langweilig.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsch mir AMD hinter nVidia, denn dann werden die High-End AMDs für 300 verramscht.


----------



## Rizoma (19. Dezember 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Chill Boys.
> 
> Es ist nur ein Gerücht eines Türken


OBR ist aber Tscheche!



mumaker schrieb:


> wieder nur eine Graka die an die 800 1000€ Marke  grenzt......... kommt ma klar auf RealLife... so geht das nicht  weiter



Fang erst mal an zu denken bzw. zu lesen bevor du schreibst die Graka soll so ~500€ kosten! Und selbst wenn sie rein Hypothetisch 5000€ kosten würde heist es noch lange nicht das die Leute die sie kaufen nicht im RL klar kommen würden, im gegen teil verdienen ja das nötige kleingeld für diese karte dann.


----------



## Locuza (19. Dezember 2011)

Squarefox schrieb:


> Können denn 2048 Stream-Prozessoren überhaupt stimmen? Es handelt sich ja hier um die neue GCN-Architektur, wo die Stream-Prozessoren einzeln und nicht in Gruppen angeordnet sind.
> Bei VLIW waren es ja auch deswegen mehr Stream-Prozessoren, weil eine Einheit aus 4 bzw. 5 eben solcher bestand.
> Eine GTX 580 hat als momentan stärkste Single-GPU Karte gerade einmal 512 Stream-Prozessoren. Da finde ich die 2048 doch recht hoch gegriffen.


 
Die Größe der einzelnen Shader hat immer etwas mit ihrem Aufbau zu tun und ihrer Funktionsweiße. Ein Cayman-Shader kann  bis zu 4 Instruktionen bündeln, was ja dann gerne als 4 Unabhängige Shader gezählt wird, was ja nicht stimmt, wenn mehrere Befehle von den anderen abhängig sind. (Cypress Shader-Einheiten haben 5 Slots und waren auch somit größer als ein Cayman-Shader)

Nvidia hat bisher das ganze durch Power, statt durch Masse gelöst. Die einzelnen Shader haben eine längere Pipeline, sind dadurch viel höher Taktbar und sparen somit Transistoren. Bloß haben beide Hersteller wohl gemerkt das sie mit ihren Lösungen langsam an die Grenze stoßen. AMDs super Sparansatz verliert mit zunehmender Masse immer mehr an Effizienz und skaliert schlechter, Nvidia sieht das Problem, dass bisheriges Hotclocking ebenso mit steigender Anzahl an ALUs weniger Effizienz bringt.
Irgendwann kommt halt der Punkt, wo der Mehrtakt an Hotclocking nicht mehr Performance rausholen kann, als wenn man einfach mehr Shader drauf haut. 

Nvidia scheint also die Pipeline wieder verkürzen zu wollen, weniger Takt, aber dafür mehr Einheiten. Je kürzer die Pipeline, desto kleiner ist der Shader auch an sich und braucht weniger Platz oder Isolatoren wegen dem erhöhten Takt der mehr negative Effekte ausübt.

AMD hat auf einfacher Ebene die 4 Slots der bisherigen Cayman-Einheiten wohl in 4 Einzelne Einheiten re-organisiert. 

So pauschal Shader-Einheiten vergleichen geht also nicht


----------



## Blediator16 (19. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Mit der Bulldozer-Krücke hat der "Typ" Recht behalten und das noch weit bevor der rauskam. Ich halte es zumindest nicht für unwahrscheinlich, dass nach dem Bulldozer-Desaster auch HD7xxx eine Krücke wird.


 
Tja der Typ hat aber auch die positiven älteren Posts aus dem Blog gelöscht bzw. seine falschen Vermutungen


----------



## Mihajlo (19. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir AMD hinter nVidia, denn dann werden die High-End AMDs für 300 verramscht.


 Da sich die HD 7970 scheinbar bei 500+€ einsortiert, wird sie vermutlich ordentlich PS haben und es besteht kein Grund für AMD sie demnächst zu verramschen. Aber wenn Kepler 'irgendwann' den Markt betritt bekommt man vlt. eine HD 7950 um die 300 €, dann würde ich meine HD 5850 aufs Altenteil schicken - wird aber vermutlich noch 6 Monate dauern ...


----------

